# Compact Boots in Large Size



## behi (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm looking for some stiff boots in US size 14 (MP 310). The outsole length shouldn't be more than 1 inch more than the inner size (33.5cm / 13 inches for size 14). The outsole should be nicely curved upwards for heel / toes. 

I currently use Burton Rulers and they were adequately stiff for the first 10 days or so but quickly went downhill from there.

I'm aware of the following boots with shrinkage/short outsoles:
- Burton with shrinkage (size 14, the stiffest they have is the Ruler)
- Nitro Reducer (too many pressure points)
- Deeluxe One Series (from what I have read all pretty soft)
- Salomon F Series (too narrow)

(I've tried at least 30 more or less local stores, but if they have large sizes at all, it's low end crap. So it's down to mail order.)


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

The Deeluxe Del Mar is a relatively stiff boot in the One Series. I currently use the Deeluxe rough diamond and they're rated slightly softer than the Del Mar's and they are far from a soft boot.


----------



## behi (Feb 27, 2013)

Extremo said:


> The Deeluxe Del Mar is a relatively stiff boot in the One Series. I currently use the Deeluxe rough diamond and they're rated slightly softer than the Del Mar's and they are far from a soft boot.


Thanks, maybe I'll try to order a pair. But for the Del Mar, I have seen multiple comments that they are nowhere near the Deeluxe stiffness rating. Maybe that tongue insert thingie helps.

How have your boots held up?


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

i have burton rulers in a 13 (to small) and i have ride insanos in a 13. The ride boots are a little bit bigger than the burtons but they also have more room inside. 

If i were to buy burtons again i would get a 14 but rides 13 feels good. I would suggest trying on some ride boots as they seem to be a small footprint. Also, im sure k2 is about the same as ride.


----------



## behi (Feb 27, 2013)

Justin said:


> i have burton rulers in a 13 (to small) and i have ride insanos in a 13. The ride boots are a little bit bigger than the burtons but they also have more room inside.
> 
> If i were to buy burtons again i would get a 14 but rides 13 feels good. I would suggest trying on some ride boots as they seem to be a small footprint. Also, im sure k2 is about the same as ride.


What does the insole look like? Is it designed for the large toe being the longest? Could you be so kind to measure the length?

My feet are only 30cm long (without socks), but the large toe is the longest and most boots aren't designed for that...


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

its hard to get perfect messurments but it looks like 34.5 cm for the boot. 

the insole looks pretty even from hammer toe to the next one.


----------



## behi (Feb 27, 2013)

Justin said:


> its hard to get perfect messurments but it looks like 34.5 cm for the boot.
> 
> the insole looks pretty even from hammer toe to the next one.


Thanks. That puts those guys out the running. With 34.5cm there is definitely too much overhang for me.


----------



## behi (Feb 27, 2013)

I did order some Deeluxe Del Mars with TPS shield. 

The length is exactly the same as my Burton Rulers, 33.5cm outer length for size MP310. The stiffness/support seems comparable to my Burton Rulers as I remember them new - hopefully they will hold up better.

Even new, the Del Mars are very comfortable with no pressure points, the Rulers were pretty painful for the first couple of days.

@Extremo: thanks for getting me to reconsider them.


----------

